# MTBI Types of Football Head Coaches



## gaudy316 (Nov 19, 2010)

This is for the NCAA Football & NFL Head Coaches. 

Here's what I got:

*INTJ*
Bill Belichick (NE Patriots)
Nick Saban (Alabama)
Urban Meyer (Florida)

*ENTP*
Pete Carroll (Seattle Seahawks)

*ENTJ*
Gene Chizik (Auburn)

*INFJ*
Chris Petersen (Boise State)
Jeff Tedford (Cal)
Rick Neuheisel (UCLA)

*ENFJ*
Lou Holtz (Notre Dame, South Carolina) - the most senile ENFJ ever
Houston Nutt (Ole Miss)
Frank Beamer (VA Tech)

*ESTJ*
Bo Pelini (Nebraska)
Tom Cable (Oakland Raiders)

*ESFJ*
Steve Spurrier (South Carolina)
Brian Kelly (Notre Dame)

I have questions on:
1. Mike Holmgren, Rex Ryan, Lane Kiffin, Mike Shanahan, Mike Tomlin, Jim Harbaugh, and John Harbaugh
2. Any _NFP head coaches out there?
3. Correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Why do you think Urban Meyer is an INTJ?


----------



## gaudy316 (Nov 19, 2010)

thewaffle said:


> Why do you think Urban Meyer is an INTJ?


He's very calm, doesn't show any emotion except when he's mad, and doesn't really celebrate victories. 

I think he's an NTJ because he doesn't take any BS or let problems go under the carpet. If he sees a problem he'll address it. He's also VERY arrogant. He also takes very calculated risks (4th down situations). Takes an NT to come up with his offense schemes. 

I don't see any S or P in him.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I would say Kiffin is an ENTP fosho, I mean, the shit that comes outa this guys mouth XD. And Carrol imo is an ENFP.

Those I'm not sure on, but as a huge BSU fan living in the Treasure Valley I approve of your typing of Pete. I'd also say Chizik is an ESTJ, I was gonna say ESFJ but although ESFJ's can be a hard ass I don't think they'd let the team be a bunch of thugs... But I suppose if that doesn't violate his beliefs he could be an ESFJ....

I think Pete could be an ENFJ though just because he doesn't talk much in his interviews and stuff doesn't mean he's an introvert, that's just his philosophy. And he cares as much about improving the players as people as he does their playing skills, I mean a couple years ago he suspended our star reciever (at the time) Jeremy Childs for poor grades. If I remember right he had a D in 1 class, lol. And Hout, the guy who got punched, got in trouble with Pete for talking shit to Blount..... After he had been punched, lol. So yeah I'm actually thinkin' ENFJ for him.

What about some of the big name players? Cam Newton - ESTP, Kellen Moore (golden boy) - INTJ, actually think Moore might be an ISTJ too.


----------



## SarahWilliams (May 5, 2010)

don't know all of them, but ill agree with nick saban being intj. 

and this whole category: 
ENFJ
Lou Holtz (Notre Dame, South Carolina) - the most senile ENFJ ever
Houston Nutt (Ole Miss)
Frank Beamer (VA Tech)

P.S. lolz for the lou holtz typing!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

INTP- don't give a damn about football (U.S. or International)


----------



## gaudy316 (Nov 19, 2010)

Kiffin does come across to be a TP, but wasn't sure about I/E or N/S.

Carroll does have a soft side, I think I can agree he's an ENFP. Kind of like having Will Farrell as your coach. LOL

Any INFP coaches or well-known players out there? I know Peyton Manning is ENFJ. 

INTPs, in terms of sports, should be in golf (Tiger Woods? LOL), archery, or 'self' sports where you're just competing against yourself.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

gaudy316 said:


> Kiffin does come across to be a TP, but wasn't sure about I/E or N/S.
> 
> Carroll does have a soft side, I think I can agree he's an ENFP. Kind of like having Will Farrell as your coach. LOL
> 
> ...


I put Kiffin as an ENTP mainly because of his sense of humor seems ENTP, I find that typing people as a whole personality instead of going through each individual letter is easier.

I think it is hard to find players with a P in general just because of the work ethic sports take. Not saying there are none, or that P's are lazy, it's just kind of like the military in how it is just suited better to J's.

I don't know if you count poker as a sport but I think there are likely quite a few P's in there.


----------



## entperson (Sep 14, 2009)

I think Sean Payton is an ENTP, he's a ballsy play caller and tends to throw all caution into the wind and it usually works in his favor. Also the types of players he picks up (all of them have a chip on their shoulder and something to prove) he knows they perform better in the long run than the flashy players. Very intuitive of him.

Curious to know, where would you guys put the mad hatter Les Miles as far as personality goes?


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

entperson said:


> I think Sean Payton is an ENTP, he's a ballsy play caller and tends to throw all caution into the wind and it usually works in his favor. Also the types of players he picks up (all of them have a chip on their shoulder and something to prove) he knows they perform better in the long run than the flashy players. Very intuitive of him.
> 
> Curious to know, where would you guys put the mad hatter Les Miles as far as personality goes?


I actually think he might be INTP, he doesn't seem to be overly emotional like a lot of other coaches, he has quite creative plays, and he's just crazy lol.











edit: seriously though, after coach Pete Les is my favorite coach. And INTP's when they age tend to get wackier when they're old and start out their lives more rigid, we kind of age backwards that way and I think Les is a good example (assuming he's an INTP)


----------



## gaudy316 (Nov 19, 2010)

Les Miles is in a category of his own. Have you heard his speeches or seen him eat grass? LOL!

A very senile ENTJ or ESTJ? As a former O. lineman under Bo Schembechler, I'm guessing E_TJ

Sean Payton does seem too introverted & private to be an extrovert. INTP is a good guess, but he also seems like a softy (F)

Any thoughts on Tuna (former Dallas Cowboys head coach) or Mike Strahan?


----------



## entperson (Sep 14, 2009)

gaudy316 said:


> Les Miles is in a category of his own. Have you heard his speeches or seen him eat grass? LOL!
> 
> A very senile ENTJ or ESTJ? As a former O. lineman under Bo Schembechler, I'm guessing E_TJ
> 
> ...



Eatin' grass and takin' names! Yea that man's crazy haha 

And I was tempted to say Payton's an I but he ran around with the Lombardi Trophy for weeks after the SB walking up to everyone and demanding they "touch greatness"


----------



## gaudy316 (Nov 19, 2010)

Is it just me or _N_Ps focus on offense and _S_Js focus on defense? 

If I were offensive coordinator in college football, I'd go all out shotgun/pistol with options, play-action passes, and 4-5 receiver sets. I love watching Oregon's and Auburn's offenses, and West Virginia when RichRod was there. 

Rich Rodriguez seems E_T_-ish, but I can't figure out if he's N or S.


----------



## INFPeter (Jan 27, 2009)

What about the coach with the biggest personality in the NFL...Rex Ryan??

I think ENFP.


----------



## gaudy316 (Nov 19, 2010)

Agreed with Rex Ryan being an ENFP, so identical to Pete Carroll. 

Any thoughts on Will Muschamp & Charlie Weis? The 2 new coaches for Florida Gators. I think Muschamp is ESTJ and Weis is ESFJ.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah, I think Pete Carroll and Rex Ryan are both ENFPs. Lane Kiffin is type douche, in my opinion (sorry, UT is my second team). What about Joe Paterno?


----------



## djf863000 (Nov 7, 2009)

How about in CFL?


----------



## gaudy316 (Nov 19, 2010)

Joe Paterno I think is an E_FJ, can't figure out if he's an N or S. At that age, I think he's developed both. I don't know if he's typable. 

I don't follow CFL though


----------



## gaudy316 (Nov 19, 2010)

Now that Ed Orgeron has taken over for USC, somehow I've renewed by interest in MBTI. I'd say he's ESFJ. The E and F seem obvious to me.


----------



## controversyatx (Dec 14, 2013)

*Not so fast, my friend!*

I've gotta think that Urban Meyer's an INFJ. He always seems to me like a really sensitive guy, he takes an innovative approach to a lot of what he does, he gives really impassioned speeches. Otherwise, I would agree with his typing; I'd call him an INFJ.



gaudy316 said:


> This is for the NCAA Football & NFL Head Coaches.
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

I love the Philadelphia Eagles and I was curious what Chip Kelly's type was. He tends to be very witty and sarcastic in interviews which seems to piss off the press but I think it's hilarious.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Topic too old? Oh well. 

I'm watching the Steve Spurrier documentary now, and, yeah. So much Fe. He's so passionate about the game, about his team, and his enthusiasm is contagious. I guess a TP could do the same, but I doubt a TP would have as much fervor.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't mind the necropost; I'm quite curious too 

I think Kelly (to answer the OP) is an xNTP. Definite intuitive with his crazy vision for the team, and the dry wit does suggest Ti.

What about some other coaches? I've got a few (admittedly weak) guesses here:
Bill Belichick - INTx
Mike Tomlin - ExTJ
Jim Harbaugh - ESTx
John Harbaugh - ENxJ


----------



## controversyatx (Dec 14, 2013)

gaudy316 said:


> He's very calm, doesn't show any emotion except when he's mad, and doesn't really celebrate victories.
> 
> I think he's an NTJ because he doesn't take any BS or let problems go under the carpet. If he sees a problem he'll address it. He's also VERY arrogant. He also takes very calculated risks (4th down situations). Takes an NT to come up with his offense schemes.
> 
> I don't see any S or P in him.


I'd argue that Meyer is an Fe/Ti user and not a Te/Fi user. You don't see Meyer get super-pissed in the way that you see Saban get. Saban wants things done the way he thinks it has to get done; he's very methodical in this way. Meyer wants everyone to do the necessary work and optimize their talents, but he doesn't see it as a one-size-fits-all process in the same way that Saban tries to force everyone to take on his method.


----------



## controversyatx (Dec 14, 2013)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> I actually think he might be INTP, he doesn't seem to be overly emotional like a lot of other coaches, he has quite creative plays, and he's just crazy lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BNB (Feb 15, 2017)

@OP

Pete Carroll seems like an F to me.


----------



## controversyatx (Dec 14, 2013)

BNB said:


> @OP
> 
> Pete Carroll seems like an F to me.


Yeah, I'd guess ENFJ or INFJ.


----------



## inregardstomyself (Mar 21, 2014)

controversyatx said:


> Yeah, I'd guess ENFJ or INFJ.


Old thread, but i'm watching the seahawks now.

I'd bet hard cold money he is an SFJ.

Watch him.

He's cautious. Deliberate. Slow paced and sturdy.
Would rather take things slow and safe, and watch how things play out, before being forced to take risky moves. His risk aversion, I think, stops the Seahawks from being really great.

BUT on the other hand, I think his slow and steady pace makes the Seahawks a sturdy team. Never great, but good. And on top of that, his players love him and he loves them. He accepts all of them for who they are, accepting behavior that others think are "unacceptable", all because he wants to encourage everyone to be the true and best version of themselves.

I would guess ISFJ, ESFJ second.


----------

